
How python generators actually work behind the scenes - arunmu
As a hobby project I am trying to write something like asyncio from scratch without using anything other than the facilities provided by the OS and the language. As part of it I am also going to write a series of blog posts explaining the stuff.<p>In the first part I try to go deep into understanding how generators work.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;templated-thoughts.blogspot.in&#x2F;2018&#x2F;01&#x2F;designing-async-task-dispatch-library.html<p>Let me know what you guys think of it.<p>PS: I am basically a C++ guy. My code may not be in ideal pythonic way.
======
brudgers
clickable, [http://templated-thoughts.blogspot.in/2018/01/designing-
asyn...](http://templated-thoughts.blogspot.in/2018/01/designing-async-task-
dispatch-library.html)

